# C59 bottom bracket



## zeego (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm about to order a bottom bracket for a Colnago C59 equipped with an 11s Chorus compact crankset. I know I need the English threaded one. Is this all I have to order? Are the included cups ok or is there another model that would be better?

Campagnolo Chorus Bottom Bracket, Bottom Brackets, BOTTOM BRACKETS


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

You definitely don't want to order the item linked for an 11 sp Chorus cranks (std or compact). Just order the standard Ultratorque cups when you order the Chorus crank.


----------

